# Any idea how is the MFA program at Columbia College Chicago?



## JusTaNaPpLe (May 3, 2011)

Hi, 

i have been doing researches about the MFA program at Columbia College Chicago, but i am not sure about how is the program since there are both positive and negative comments, so if anyone have any idea or experience, please share it? 

thanks alot!!


----------

